# 422.31 b



## Lectric (Nov 22, 2014)

Second guessing myself on this one, Single family dwelling, Panel is in Garage, Electric water heater in basement. I installed a breaker lock on 30 amp DP in panel no disconnect in basement. I am sure I am within code because the water heater does not have a motor. Thoughts...Opinions....Insults....all are welcome.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Lectric said:


> Second guessing myself on this one, Single family dwelling, Panel is in Garage, Electric water heater in basement. I installed a breaker lock on 30 amp DP in panel no disconnect in basement. I am sure I am within code because the water heater does not have a motor. Thoughts...Opinions....*Insults..**..all are welcome.*


According to the 2014 NEC, the lockable circuit breaker is good to go--Stupid !:jester::laughing:


*422.31 *(B) Appliances Rated over 300 Volt-Amperes. For permanently connected appliances rated over 300 volt-amperes, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means where the switch or circuit breaker is within sight from the appliance *or is lockable in accordance with 110.25.*
Informational Note:  For appliances employing unit switches, see 422.34.


----------



## Lectric (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks, And you covered all the criteria in your answer including the insult. LMAO


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Lectric said:


> Thanks, And you covered all the criteria in your answer including the insult. LMAO


Thanks Button Pressed....:laughing:


----------

